# ABS plastic Warped bumper



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 93 corrado, and the bumper has warped from how it was parked while in storage. I was wondering has anyone straightened a warped plastic bumper before? And how would I go about doing that?


----------

